
WINE Can Already Successfully Run Two DirectX 11 Games - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/hot-news-two-dx11-games-now-working-with-wine/
======
unsignedint
I have been following WINE since it was still very early in the development,
and it is amazing how usable it compares to its early days.

Combined with PlayOnLinux, in some ways, it's better than running Windows apps
directly on Windows, as it can isolate one environment from others. (I can
make the different WINE virtual drive to run Windows XP environment for one
and 7 on another. It can even do 16, 32, and 64 bits, too -- real Windows
can't do 16 in 64, though these days it's rare I encounter so much need for
that.)

~~~
ekianjo
Yes, all of what you say is true. It even goes beyond than that too, even on
Windows, some games have become incompatible with Windows 7 or 8, but WINE can
make them run on newer Windows versions as well :)

